# [Wet Thumb Forum]-think i have c. japonica babies - need help



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i have a 40l tank that i introduced about 20 c. japonica about 45 days ago. the tank has only sponge filter and a lot of vasicularia and riccia. i dont feed them and just added about 4 tea spoons of marine salt+iodide. with w/c i do add a few drops of salty water too (mix 1/2 tea spoon+250cc of r/o water)
last night i took a good look and saw about a dozen of small, white/transparent, fast sweeming things that dont look like shrimp but look like beetles. r they shrimp babies before they get thier new figure? couldnt take good photoes....
how old r they? if they will survive - how long would it take them to become a shrimp? can u please show some pics to identify that thats what i have? 
last night i added fluid fry fish to the water to feed them.
what is the correct amount of salt per gallon that i need , if i want to leave the parents shrimps in the same tank? 
any info would b great.
p.s - i think ive read all the info in this site about them before i started


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i have a 40l tank that i introduced about 20 c. japonica about 45 days ago. the tank has only sponge filter and a lot of vasicularia and riccia. i dont feed them and just added about 4 tea spoons of marine salt+iodide. with w/c i do add a few drops of salty water too (mix 1/2 tea spoon+250cc of r/o water)
last night i took a good look and saw about a dozen of small, white/transparent, fast sweeming things that dont look like shrimp but look like beetles. r they shrimp babies before they get thier new figure? couldnt take good photoes....
how old r they? if they will survive - how long would it take them to become a shrimp? can u please show some pics to identify that thats what i have? 
last night i added fluid fry fish to the water to feed them.
what is the correct amount of salt per gallon that i need , if i want to leave the parents shrimps in the same tank? 
any info would b great.
p.s - i think ive read all the info in this site about them before i started


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This link will help:
http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------

